# How to install zip?



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,
how to install zip on freebsd? can't unzip my files. please help


```
localhost# cd /usr/ports/archive/zip
/usr/ports/archive/zip: No such file or directory.
```


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's archivers/zip, not archive/zip.


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

opps... still the unzip command not working
what's wrong here?
unzip *filename


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

```
localhost# gunzip *filename 
gunzip: *filename : unknown suffix -- ignored
localhost# unzip *filename 
unzip: Command not found.
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 13, 2009)

First, gunzip comes with the base system, and only works on .gz files not .zip files.

Second, did you actually install the /usr/ports/archivers/zip port?  Does /usr/local/bin/zip exist?

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2009)

Try installing archivers/unzip if you want the unzip command.


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

hi,
i installed zip and unzip
entered to /usr/ports/archivers/zip

```
make
make install

/usr/ports/archivers/unzip
make
make install
```

did a rebbot
but it still not working


```
unzip file.zip
Archive:  file.zip
  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
  the last disk(s) of this archive.
```


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

the file i try to unzip, I zipped in centos with "zip"


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm i tried another file and unzip command worked...

thanks for help


----------

